# Advice for my Titan 440i



## kenrie (Jun 28, 2006)

:stupid: I just got a new Titan 440i in yesterday. haven't used it yet, and have only used another sprayer like 2 times.. And that was just using the power roller, not even spraying.. 

Is there anything I should note before using my new Titan? I don't wanna mess anything up with it, so Im trying to be extra careful. What things can I not spray with it? Can I spray primer? 

Also, I got the skid model, so is ther anything I can do about the hose or do I just have to roll it up and use it like that? I was thinking on of them extension cord roller thingys, but not too sure if it will work with the pressure hose. 

help a brotha out :stupid:


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

Be sure to add a few drops of oil before using......be sure to clean it after every use an airless sprayer is a decent investment..i take my filters out and clean them after every use.....clean with warm water if possible if using latex and mineral spirits if oil based paints.I use a small stiff nylon brush to clean the tips and gun.As far as hose goes they are just a pain in the butt to handle. I have an upright and a skid sprayer money well spent on the upright easy to move around...dont like the skid type.


----------



## kenrie (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah I just sold an Graco XR9 tallboy.. I got the skid b/c I like the size of the machin. I can take it inside if needed or what not. Plus, Im working out of a Toyota Camry, so not too much room for all my supplies... Haha. Its been working out real nice for me though.


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

*sprayers*

I have two spray techs now but getting ready to buy the Titan xi after researching them I think they are the best buy for the money.


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

Hows the power roller working out for you? I have it on my spray tech but never used it...wondering how well the power rollers work and do they save you time.


----------



## kenrie (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah I think they save some time, you odn't have to fool with dipping the roller for paint, however its a bit awkward having the roller on an extension wand. You don't get the maneuverabilty like you would a regular roller. Im thinking about trying out an 18" roller for my bigger rooms. Does that work out pretty good for you guys?


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

18" rollers with 3/4 nap for larger rooms with orange peel work well for me allows you to get more material on the wall........


----------



## fordblue_ca (Sep 4, 2006)

Make sure like they said to use the piston lube before each use, it will extend the life of the packing and save the rod and costly repairs later. Also when your done using the unit for the day make sure to flush it out well with water/ or paint thinner if oil based. Never leave water in the pump for more than a day or so, if your not going to use it for a while store it with the titan LS-10 solution your pump probably came with a small botte of it. if your going to store your pump for a long time like months use paint thinner with a little motor oil added and just prime it with that to prevent rust.

And remember to check the filters often there is one in the gun handle and one under the pump, the filters are threaded in, but they are a reverse thread.

Good Luck

Joe


----------



## kenrie (Jun 28, 2006)

ok can I use pump armor instead of the titan spray stuff? I had a graco and just bought a big bottle of it?


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

yup.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

kenrie said:


> :stupid: I just got a new Titan 440i in yesterday. haven't used it yet, and have only used another sprayer like 2 times.. And that was just using the power roller, not even spraying..
> 
> Is there anything I should note before using my new Titan? I don't wanna mess anything up with it, so Im trying to be extra careful. What things can I not spray with it? Can I spray primer?
> 
> ...


Just picked one up myself about a month back! On sale from $1400. I paid $800. 

The *most* *important* thing I can recommend is to get 2 hoses. 1 for latex, 1 for oil. You need to clean filters, hoses, pump, outside of unit carefully and thoroughly after every use...unless you are using the same product on a job, just let the paint sit in the whole unit and hose. 

These are incredible machines and some of the best out there, in my opinion. Make sure you have a bunch of tips, extra filters, etc...good luck--how's working out of a car? Never did it.


----------



## fordblue_ca (Sep 4, 2006)

forgot to add you can spray just about any kind of oil or latex products right out of the can. You cannot spray however block filler and elastomeric products. Worked on a few of these where guy's did spray these products and it just kills the pump.

The Titan and graco pump armour are basically the same product which is pretty much just antifreeze.


Joe


----------



## kenrie (Jun 28, 2006)

Haha. Working out of a car isn't too bad. I can fit everything I need on a pretty normal job... Toolbox, sprayer, decent size ladder, etc. When I have a job that calls for the big ladders, I have access to a 4Runner, but don't usually need that one. I got a big residential project coming up soon..... 19 foot ceilings.. I don't know what Im going to do about that one. I might need a crane to hoist me up that high.


----------



## AFI (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't forget to connect to the power outlet :w00t:


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

> forgot to add you can spray just about any kind of oil or latex products right out of the can.


OH NO YOU CAN'T!!!
You better strain it first. 
Doesn't matter if it is brand new paint. 
Always strain, or you'll be stopping and breaking down 
your machine to find the clog.


----------



## fordblue_ca (Sep 4, 2006)

Terrence said:


> OH NO YOU CAN'T!!!
> You better strain it first.
> Doesn't matter if it is brand new paint.
> Always strain, or you'll be stopping and breaking down
> your machine to find the clog.


As long as you have a inlet strainer on it you should be fine unless your using some pretty cheap paint. But your right if you have the time to strain it then you forsure wont have any problems but if your spraying 5 gallon pails it may be a pain, most painters dont strain before spraying. INLET STRAINER IS A MUST THOUGH.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok you might be right... I DO have an inlet strainer, but was plagued by clogs on a brand new can of paint (SW Harmony). It was my very first time spraying. I strained every single drop since that time, and I stand by my insistence on straining (except on the toilet).

I mean can you imagine getting your machine all set to spray, and then 10 minutes in you're sputtering? And then breaking the whole thing down? Oh NEVER again, I say!


----------



## Gabriel81 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Strain*

How do you strain?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

A strainer is the metal mesh thing that's on the endd of the inlet tube. I think titan calls it a rock guard. You can strain you paint befo re you use it with a paint strainer (looks like a big nylon weave bag) or a pair of panty hose. We use hose. It does a better job.

Pump mineral spirits up into the pump if you're going to store it for more than a week. During winter, pump spirits all the way through it. Never leave the system under pressure, and always buy Graco tips. 

Congrats on your new pump. May it last you a long time. Did you get the G-10 gun? That's a good gun. Better than the graco contractor II imho.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

graco tips suck...in my humble opinion that is ,once I tried the tri-tech tips I have never used another brand of tips.http://www.tritechindustries.com/purchase.html


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Maybe invest in a work vehicle also, I keep my 8' bed, tool bin on side of cap truck pretty full with the tools for the jobs. I cannot imagine what a Camry must look like. Shoot, my drop cloth binds would not fit in a Camry.


----------



## crimsondot (May 10, 2009)

*always oil first*

1st It doesn't matter what type of rig you use, you must always oil the packings every time you use it.

2nd The best way that I have found to spray block filler is through a hopper at high pressure with a large tip and have a laborer back roll it with a 1" nap roller. It's a ***** to clean out the hopper but the time you save will pay for a new hopper.

3rd If you are spraying SW Harmony paint then you are using the wrong application of the product. As a low odor product it is meant to be used in occupied areas ie: hospitals, offices, and etc. It must be rolled to adhere to the specifications of the product.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I just invested $300 in repairing my 440i. Same old Titan bs...prime valve went bad, on/off switch went bad, rod showing signs of wear. I have an Airlessco that will outperform my Titans and they're darn near bulletproof. Told the repair guy he better take a good look at the 440 because next time it goes bad it goes in the dumpster.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I've had my fair share of failures with titans, especially the smaller pumps. Best of luck, keep it clean and oiled.


----------

